# buddie(s) wanted



## peanutty81

Hello,

I am new to this and after 15 months trying this my first month temping - very exciting!!!

I am 29 

I am on CD4 

I would love some buddys that are in roughly the same position 

This ttc malarky makes me slightly mental and I spend the 2nd half of my cycle with every preg symptom under the sun which means I have spent half of the past 15 months with imaginary morning sickness :dohh:

good luck everyone
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hey! I'm 29 too and on CD5. I'm also temping this month, but this is our first month trying!


----------



## peanutty81

Hi Rachael,

I have a really good feeling bout this month fingers crossed for both of us.

I spoke to someone on here who tells me if I am a late ovulater I may have been:sex: at all the wrong times so I am really glad to be charting - haven't till now cause didn't want to stress myself out but it has ha the opposite effect I feel loads more in control.

Are you doing/ taking anything to increase chances?


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm taking Folic Acid and that's it. I also have a whole stack of OPK's upstairs (minus one coz I decided to do one to see what happens having never done one before!) so will use them around when I think I will ovulate. It's gunna be a case of just hoping we catch my fertile time though really, my OH lives about 25 miles away and so we only really see each other at weekends, though we're moving in together in April :happydance:

How about you?


----------



## peanutty81

Taking folic acid and doing the charting on fertilityfriend.com plus I ordered some pre seed?? after reading some threads on here - I have no idea if my CM is right or not so covering all the bases.

Me and my OH have lived together for the past 4.5 years but we are moving to the countryside in March:happydance: can't wait

also try and do legs in the air type things but get bored really quickly 

trying to cut down on caffine and was going to stop drinking all together but had lots of prosecco last night so maybe just cut down rather than stop 

Conratulations on the move - that should increase your chances!


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't drink much anyway, long story short.... my ex was controlling and he would never let me drink, plus I had surgery in October. I don't drink tea or coffee, but trying to avoid caffiene where I do drink it, such as coke etc.

I think if I'm not pregnant before the move, then I will see how things go for like one cycle, and if I still don't have my :bfp: then I'll be trying everything under the sun!

Congratulations on your move, you mentioned countryside, where abouts? I'll be moving to Sunderland, the joys!


----------



## peanutty81

Norfolk broads it will be beautiful! We are renting so we are still looking about and not totally sure which village to move to but possible Ranworth = it has an amazing nature reserve and a lovely pub

All the houses we have been looking at are just that little bit bigger than you get in the city with proper size gardens which we will grow our own veg in - maybe we will even get some chickens


----------



## Rachael1981

Sounds great! We're still looking as we will be renting too. We can't leave Sunderland due to my OH's job and the fact he doesn't drive. As I'm not working right now it made more sense for me to move there. Also means we will have his family close by for babysitting duties :haha:


----------



## peanutty81

Hey Rachel, how are you getting on?

These cycle days seem to be going pretty slowly!

I have just been out with my OH for a meal and eaten far too much food so I am now going to sleep 

hope your well xx


----------



## finallyready

Hi ladies...Can I join you???

I am 29yrs as well and CD 6! I went off the pill July 2010 (after being on it for 12yrs) and just got my first AF :S I really want a 2011 baby! My goal is to be pregnant before I turn 30!!


----------



## emirc

HI Ladies! Im on CD 4.. Can I join as well?!? Here's a little back story on me : Hubby and I have been married 7 months, and was NTNP for the first 2-3 months then in Aug we decided to full on try.. I got Preggo but lost it a month later. We officially started tryng again in december.. obvi didnt work.. so here i am fully stocked on FR opks and Clearblue digis ready to take this month by storm!! 
Anybody using OPKs or anything else to help them along?? :)


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm now on CD8, it's going so slowly it's unreal!! I think this is worse than the TWW coz at least in the TWW you can symptom spot!

Welcome guys! I'm going to be using OPK's starting tomorrow and I'm temping too.

I'm sorry for your loss emirc, here's hoping for a sticky bean this time around :dust:


----------



## emirc

I am going to starting usuing the opks today bc of my shorter cycles for some odd reason. i dont wanna miss my surge.. i am determined this month!!. i agree about the time leading up to O taking forever!!


----------



## Rachael1981

My cycles are about 30 days which is why I'm not starting OPK's until tomorrow. Might even leave them until the weekend!


----------



## peanutty81

finallyready said:


> Hi ladies...Can I join you???
> 
> I am 29yrs as well and CD 6! I went off the pill July 2010 (after being on it for 12yrs) and just got my first AF :S I really want a 2011 baby! My goal is to be pregnant before I turn 30!!

Hello Finally ready,

Of course you can join more the merrier

How long is your cycle - I am CD7 so hopefully we can track together 

When do you turn 30? I will be 30 in August... fingers crossed for February BFPs

xx


----------



## peanutty81

Hello Emirc,

I am temping for the first time (though it turns out my thermometer is too crap so I have ordered a new one) I am also using pre seed for the first time.

have never used OPK's but have been ttc since Sept 09. 


Sorry to hear about your mc I had one back in July after 6 weeks and found it really had to get started again :hugs:

Rachel - OMG these have to be the slowest days in the world at least the BD bit in the middles is time consuming then like you said you can symptom spot or at least know you've done your bit for the month, I am finding it hard this time round as I was so sure I was pregnant at Christmasand now I have to start all over again :nope:


Good luck everyone hopefully this will be our month 
:dust:


----------



## emirc

Peanutty-- I hear ya! Yesterday when I did my rounds and bought my opks for the month, i decided to to try and start temping this month as well. I bought the thermamator, all excited and I got home ripped open the packaging.... and then i realized i bought a regular one by mistake!!! ughhh haha dummy


----------



## peanutty81

emirc said:


> Peanutty-- I hear ya! Yesterday when I did my rounds and bought my opks for the month, i decided to to try and start temping this month as well. I bought the thermamator, all excited and I got home ripped open the packaging.... and then i realized i bought a regular one by mistake!!! ughhh haha dummy

I foolishly sent my OH to get mine and he went for the cheapest available!


----------



## emirc

lol well i almost got the cheapest one asd the i saw the one i bought.. and i only looked that it was more money so i got it not looking at the type:dohh:


----------



## peanutty81

:haha:


Are you UK based also?


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm looking forward to Friday that's for sure! I only see my OH at weekends right now, so I have to get it when I can! Though FF and an app on my phone are both prediction Ov on Friday next week, so I'm going to his Thursday afternoon, then he'll come back here Friday until Sunday. Hopefully we'll have it covered!


----------



## emirc

no im in the states.. jersey girl!


----------



## finallyready

I turn 30 in Sept! :) I'm not sure how long my cycles are because the pill screwed me up so bad! I think I was around a 29/30 day cycle PRE-pill days...and I just got my FIRST AF since stopping 6 months ago...so I really hope I get AF in Feb so I'll know for sure. Although trust me, a BFP is much more preferred!!! :)

I consider this month my first month trying as I believe I finally OV'd...although I don't know for sure..I am waiting for my OPKs to come in the mail. I ordered a bunch online as well as some pre-seed. I am also taking a product called Fertil-aid which is to help regulate those with irregular or abscent periods. 

I am in Canada!!! :) 

I am working on a course for work this month...so won't be posting as often as I'd like. And I agree CD 7 today and it seems like it is dragging on forever too!!!


----------



## peanutty81

On fertility friend since i put in my temps and cm stuff it is showing today as a high fertility day - CD7 - thats just my dodgy thermometer messing with results isn't it?

Rachel sounds like your visits are perfectly timed.:happydance:


It is lovely that we are all spread across the world! Is it warm in Canada and Jersey at the moment - it is freezing here

Finallyready - I don't know if its the same for you but I swear I was only having my 21st birthday a few months ago where did it all go???? Yes definatly pregnant before the 30th birthday!!


----------



## peanutty81

I have a new signature and have put you all in it I hope you don't mind xxx


----------



## emirc

I dont mind! :thumbup:FX for all of us!!.. Freezing here.. just got our 3rd snow storm of the season!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't mind either!

I'm hoping we do have it all covered peanutty, I always said I wanted 2 kids by the time I was 30.....no chance of that, but I'll settle for being pregnant by the time I'm 30 which is early March. Only gives me this cycle and next to do it in!

On a side note, I'm going to be testing Feb 3rd as that would have been my Mum's birthday, so if I get a :bfp: on that day it will be very special. Otherwise I'll be hoping for an early birthday present!


----------



## peanutty81

Hello everyone - I did my FF chart wrong and waited up to the wee hours last night to BD my other half I am only on CD7 I am such a fool - such a tired fool!:sleep:


----------



## peanutty81

So to be pregnant before 30!!!

Rachel - 30 in March
Me - 30 in August
Finallyready - 30 in September 

Emirc - I don't know how old you are???

I really hope this is a quadruple:bfp: month
:dust::dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

peanutty81 said:


> So to be pregnant before 30!!!
> 
> Rachel - 30 in March
> Me - 30 in August
> Finallyready - 30 in September
> 
> Emirc - I don't know how old you are???
> 
> I really hope this is a quadruple:bfp: month
> :dust::dust:

You and me both! Then we can all be bump buddies together :happydance:


----------



## emirc

I am 26.. and DH is 31..BFP.. BFP!!!Everything crossed for everyone!!!


----------



## peanutty81

:dust:CD10 Finally at the point where can get proactively making babies!!!:wohoo: This month has dragged awfully! I am thinking we are all around the same point so goodluck everyone:loopy:\\:D/:wohoo:Sending lots of baby dust your way xxx:dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Cd 11 for me, and lots of baby making going on :winkwink: 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## finallyready

:dust: to all! I'll be right there with you ladies next week :) hopefully I will OV!!!! My tests are due in the mail any day :)


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm hoping Ov next week sometime, but as OH went home tonight and I'm not seeing him until Thursday we thought it be best if there was a welcome party in case the eggy arrives early :haha:


----------



## peanutty81

Happy ovulation week everyone 

I hope all is going well xxx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## emirc

happy O! 
i should be oing in the next 2 or 3 days im almost positive i think last 2night or early tomorrow i should get my smiley :)! how are the you girlies doing?!


----------



## Rachael1981

Well FF seems to think I o'd on Sunday - CD 12, although none of my OPK's have been +ve, however as I was sure I wouldn't O until later this week I've only been doing one a day so I may have missed the surge :dohh:

If I did O on Sunday I'm still in with a chance as we :sex: on Friday night and several times on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## finallyready

My OPKs came in the mail on the weekend. Sat was a very faint line. Sunday was a tad darker and then I am pretty sure I got a + on Monday! (I posted them on the Early 30's TTC thread) - you can go through my statistics to see where I posted if you want to check them out). Yesterdays test and todays test were starting to go light again..so I am pretty sure I OVd Monday night sometime. We :sex: on Sunday and :sex: yesterday....so FX we caught it! I will be sure to :sex: tomorrow as well just to be safe! If it doesn't happen this cycle, I'll just be happy to know my body is working and back on track from stopping BC :) I dont' want to another 6mos with no AF!!! (well, I could go 9 mos plus some with no AF if it means I have a bean) haha.


----------



## peanutty81

Now entering the 2 week wait I think ....... If this months not a BFP might start on the OPKs at least i'd know if I was tww or not :dohh:

Yikes my whole life is base around ttc already!!!!

Good luck everyone xxxxx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## emirc

I got my + opk on tuesday late night and wed early.. and I had Ovulation cramps last night.. We :sex: on Sunday.. Wed and im gonna go at it again tonight .. I have a good feeling about this month.. IDK fx for everyone!


----------



## finallyready

I love that our cycles are the same (so far...not sure when my AF will arrive) but hopefully I can stay close to you ladies. It will make the time go by faster!


----------



## peanutty81

Finallyready I am CD 17 too horray:happydance:

FF predicts I owed on the 14th CD which is pants cause BDing was on the 10th 11th & 12th then OH had to work lots, that said I think it was on the 13th I O'd cause I could feel lots of 'womb twinges' and the BDing on the 12th was at 1 in the morning so I guess I am still in with a chance this month.

Emirc I too have a good feeling about this month October babies are quite prevalent in my family - Gees that would make it an expensive month!

Babydust to everyone :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Any symptons yet - my psychosomatic symptoms are already beginning - sore boobs but then again I do keep prodding them to see if they are sore:dohh:


The Bunny has no relation to anything but it is mighty cute! :bunny:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm cd 18 and pretty sure I ov'd yesterday. Hoping tomorrow's and Mondays temps stay high to confirm. Dtd Thursday pm, yesterday and today so here's hoping. 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## finallyready

Welcome to the 2 week wait ladies! FX for our :bfp:'s !!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust: 

to us all! :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks! Who else is symptom spotting already? I spent most of yesterday feeling sick, then I actually WAS sick. Don't think it's a symptom yet though, it was a bug. Just hope it doesn't affect my chances.


----------



## emirc

Hi ladies.. how are you holding up ?! I believe I am 5 dpo, I had some light brown spotting today, and a nagging headache for a few hours!. I usually get really sore boobs for the big O until AF arrives, and I dont this month(which is what happened last time I got preg).Im pretty bloated, with some on and off slight cramps. IDK i hope this is it!! Any symptoms??


----------



## finallyready

I try my very best NOT to symptom spot....but I had a tiny bit of blood on the weekend (just when I wiped) so I'm not reading much into that...and other than feeling bloated and somewhat crampy....not much at all....well I noticed major CM on the weekend...which now leads me to think maybe I O'd late? Again, I try not to symptom spot because PMS symptoms pretty much mimic PG symptoms, therefore, I try not to dwell on every twinge, ache or pain. I am writing an exam on Monday Jan 31 and AF is due to arrive on the Wed..so I think I am going to try my best and not test until then! :) It is hard though....waiting sucks!


----------



## peanutty81

I am with you finallyready in as much as my symptom spotting is generally me spotting my period symptoms which are very similar to pregnancy signs

though like you emiric the month I was pregnant was the one I said "not pregnant this month" and I think I am pregnant every month!

So far this month I have sore boobs, tiredness (but I keep going to bed late) over emotional (I think that's how I always am) and a tendency to walk around rubbing my belly as if I was pregnant - I always feel slightly mad the latter half of my cycle.


----------



## finallyready

When are you going to test? I was thinking Feb 4 (next friday) IF I can wait that long haha. Do you all want to pick a day since we are pretty close together?


----------



## peanutty81

I was going to go for the 3rd - I think AF would have got me by the 4th:cry:

Yes lets say 4th - that way I will save myself a testing kit when :witch: arrives the day before 

Group testing Group BFP's all round xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I want to test on the 3rd as it would have been my Mum's birthday so I'm hoping it will be a lucky day for me, although AF isn't due until the 4th.

I'm 5DPO today and i've not really had any symptoms, the odd niggle here and there in my abdomen, a lot of lotiony CM and my BB's are a bit sore, which is unusual as I never get sore BB's :wacko:


----------



## peanutty81

Let's go for the 3rd then - I have no patience to wait till the 4th!


----------



## peanutty81

peanutty81 said:


> Let's go for the 3rd then - I have no patience to wait till the 4th!

Knowing me I will probably start testing from the 1st!:dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

I POAS this morning :blush: Was a :bfn: of course.

Feb 3rd sounds a good day for testing. Now all we have to do is hold off until then :wacko: Hardest thing for me is I have enough IC's to test every day up to and including the 3rd :haha:


----------



## peanutty81

I was looking on FF pregnancy charts and the earliest poeple seemed to get a BFP was 10 days or later.

Rachel I totally want to test now as well!!!!! But I am going to save my expensive first response till the 3rd. However my last 2 cycles have been odd only lasting 24 days so the witch might have arrived by 31st, I hate this waiting game.

I must of spent well over a £100 on preg tests since Sept 09


Good luck to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I hate waiting too. I'll be 10DPO on Monday, so it will be really hard not to test from then :wacko:

If I can make it to the weekend then I'll be ok as my OH will be here and my mind will be occupied. I bet come Monday I'm doing an IC :haha:


----------



## emirc

okay ladies.. I dont know what is wrong with me.. im only 6dpo.. i had the brown spotting yesterday and more of it today.. i feel like AF is on the verge of showing her face.. however shes not due to come until next Wednesdayish.. i have this annoying cramping like pressure in my lower abdomen area... anyone know what I am talking about?? I am so confused and wanna cry.. im trying to stay positive but im scared shes just gonna be early last month she was 2 days early.. and even with my boobs the soreness is slowly intensifieing where as they would be flull blown by now..:cry::help:


----------



## finallyready

*emric* - could it be that implantation bleeding that I read so much about????? FX it is!!! 

_And I have a confession to make too_....I totally POAS last night:dohh: hahaha! BFN Straight away. I used a IC so I don't feel too badly about it...but it was so stupid, I don't know why I bothered! (way tooo early). It was a slap in the face though...as I am sure I am not PG as I feel nothing. Crampy (but I think that is normal PMS) and I have lots of CM as well...I decided not to wear a panty liner today and by 3pm regretted that choice. 

Anyways I PROMISE NOT to test again UNTIL FEB 3!!!! 

We can do this! :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

I will not test until Feb 3rd...... I will not test until Feb 3rd...... I will not test until Feb 3rd...... I will not test until Feb 3rd...... I will not test until Feb 3rd...... I will not test until Feb 3rd...... I will not test until Feb 3rd...... I will not test until Feb 3rd...... :rofl:

6DPO today, my temp has dropped again! Argh!

emirc - it could well be IB, so don't worry about it. The :witch: hasn't got you yet so you're in with a chance :hugs:


----------



## emirc

oh gode i hope it is ib.. idk it is still here today.. and since last night my lower back has been throbbing.. i finally took tylenol today and that helped so idk.. fingers crossed!.. i hope you are all doing well!:thumbup:


----------



## peanutty81

I can't wait till the 3rd I am testing on Sunday!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

How many DPO will you be on Sunday?!


----------



## lolabean11

i have had a crazy cycle...just started temping this morning on CD 20 stupid i know i was doing opks and all of them were neg. My cycle has been so crazy. I did just get off of the nuvaring and had a 10 day cycle last month but this month has been weird cm and cp not really following a pattern. but am planning on testing on the 3rd with all of you if thats alright.


----------



## peanutty81

The more the merrier Lolabean x

Rachel I will be 10 DPO possibly 11 as I think I O'd one day earlier than FF predicts.

OK I am holding out till the 3rd I will I will

Emirc I just saw your post, I hope your not stressing too much, all sounds like good signs to me anything out of the norm. and brown spotting is good ...I think. I have started getting excited if I am more gassy than normal:dohh:

OMG it is all I can do to not run downstairs and POAS now :wohoo:


----------



## Rachael1981

Monday will be when I start to struggle, I'll be 10DPO then and seen so many charts where people have got a :bfp: on 10DPO..... :dohh:


----------



## emirc

I am not really stressing but last night i got nervous hence my mini breakdown went i wrote on here.. and try not to think about it.. today im feeling much better tham yesterday.. I was snowed in today so I just layed on the couch and RELAXED!! I only have to work for a couple hours tomo and I am gonna squeeze in a nail appt. then the weekend!!!I am gonna hold out to test hopefully till Monday I will be 11 dpo and my moms Bday!


----------



## peanutty81

Rachael1981 said:


> Monday will be when I start to struggle, I'll be 10DPO then and seen so many charts where people have got a :bfp: on 10DPO..... :dohh:

I know, and also you want to use the first morning wee and which ever way it goes it's going to make me emotional which is why I feel I should do it Sunday so I don't have to go in to work straight after.

But I do love the idea we all do it on the same day xxx:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you're ok now emirc!

Testing the same day would be really nice, like we're not alone lol


----------



## emirc

Yes.. thank you!! Monday it is!! I only have 2 frer left so its taking all will power to wait! maybe I will have hubby hide them on me before he goes to work tomorrow:haha:


----------



## finallyready

OMG Ladies! LOL What happened???? hahahaha I want to test real bad...I just need to know!!! (I am brutal at waiting too!) When I read the Twlight books...I jumped to the last one to find out who Bella would pick hahahaha! So I totally relate...

HOWEVER! I refuse to WASTE any more money testing early! I read that lots of ladies test (-) as long as a few days AFTER AF's expected arrival....so I really really don't want to Test on Sun or Mon, get a BFN then not have AF arrive on Wed/Thurs and then get my hopes up again to only be let down. 

So good luck testing!!!! I really am going to try to wait until the 3rd like originally planned! FX for you girls though~!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm still going to hold out until the 3rd, just know from Monday when I'm 10 DPO it will be hard not to POAS!


----------



## finallyready

Who am I kidding! :headspin: If you test on Sun/Mon, I'll be right there with you! hahahah! At least if it is BFN I can stop obsessing over it! AHHHHH I'm going Mad! :haha:


----------



## finallyready

OK Rachel...If you can be strong...so will I !!!!! :)


----------



## peanutty81

Finally ready - I was really strong when I was reading your post about not wasting money on testing and then I read on to your next post and thought Yep I will be testing this weekend who am I kidding. If I am going to get a BFN might as well have time and space to mope about it

No will power!

Are the twilight books good, I just finished One Day by David Nicholls it was AMAZING!!! I don't know what to read now cause it not going to be as good 

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Now I'm thinking Monday, then if :bfn: again on Thursday :haha:


----------



## finallyready

Twilight books were great! I wished they were a little more R rated ;) but they were a satisfying read. I read them while on Vcay so I ready them VERY quickly, they are a quick read. It takes a bit to get into them but once your in you're hooked!

Soooo NEW GAME PLAN: Lets test on SUN/MON you pick! and then if we get BFNs we vow to wait until NEXT FRIDAY!!!!???!!!!! or Thurs LOL!


----------



## Rachael1981

Monday will be best for me as I will then be 10DPO, and Thursday coz that would have been my Mum's birthday, and also Friday I'm off to Edinburgh so will be up early and getting things sorted so I won't have chance to test with FMU as I'll be no doubt late getting up :rofl:


----------



## peanutty81

Sunday would be much better for me cause I am a cryer - I will cry whether it's a BFN or BFP so It would be good to not have to go to work straight after

We could do staggered testing in two's 

what does fmu stand for?


----------



## peanutty81

I guess cause of the time difference it's going to be staggered anyway is Canada & Jersey in front or behind - It's thursday evening in England at the mo


----------



## peanutty81

I miscounted just been on FF I will be 11 DPO on Sunday, Rachel I want to wait and test with you on Monday but there is no way I have the will power for that!!!!!

I'll be lucky if I make it to Sunday x


----------



## emirc

right now its 5:41pm on Thursday night.. only 3 more FMUs to get through!


----------



## finallyready

I'm in Ontario so Emirc and I are in the same time zone. My OPK was positive on Jan 17; so I think O'd on Jan 18....therefore, I'll be 12 dpo on Sunday...so I can go either day! :)


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't mind Testing on Monday on my own if you all want to test Sunday, I'm just not testing before 10DPO as I know it will be :bfn: :rofl:


----------



## finallyready

Ugh! So I have today off work and Monday for this course I'm supposed to be working on! And of course I am so distracted by the possibility of getting my BFP! So to ease my mind I broke down and tested at 11 DPO and got a BFN!!! :cry: It is okay! I am at peace with this. I know my duty this month is to pass this course. So I am going to take a break from this Forum for a few days so I can focus on getting done what I need to get done and stop obsessing over TTC because it is obviously NOT going to happen this month!

Then hopefully :witch: will arrive at some point next week and I can try again in Feb!

Good luck to all of you ladies! And I have no doubt, the next time I log in, I will see some BFPs from some of you!!! :dust:


----------



## peanutty81

:cry:I am out FF has recalculated my ovulation date making it CD 20 and no chance of pregnancy - is FF ever wrong ever wrong?

My Ovulation Chart


Goodluck everyone:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

FF isn't sure, hence the dashed crosshairs, and I would still say you o'd CD13 :hugs:


----------



## emirc

okay.. so We are having people over tonight.. hence there will be drinking.. so I cheated and took a test however, my pee was pretty diluted...I swear I saw something but im not sure..However about 10 mins after i took the test I got a small nosebleed!! I'm busting over here lol.. Last time I got a nosebleed I was preg!. Oh boy.. sry I just had to vent I have noone to tell.. well I told hubbs but all he did was smile!! ahh now I think Im gonna have to test tomorrow.. I will try and hold out but... now im dying to know!


----------



## peanutty81

Hello finallyready I hope your course is going well 

So I also tested last night and like you emiric I am sure there was a line really faint and had to tilt the stick a little but I am certain it was there!

Did a clear blue digital this morning - no chance of tilting that - not pregnant! 

So now I am reverting to the original 3rd of Feb plan = AF isn't even due till then so no more testing for me until Wednesday! I do have wlll power I do!

How are you all getting on, Rachel you still waiting till Monday, can you wait it out till Wednesday??

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll try and hold out lol xxx


----------



## emirc

Im am def holding out.. however feeling crampy this am.. hoping its prego cramps and not af cramps bleh


----------



## Rachael1981

Well I decided to test this morning anyway.... :bfn:

Not testing again until Thursday now, and if that's :bfn: I'm not testing until we're in Edinburgh if AF doesn't show


----------



## emirc

BFN over here.. Idk.. I had such hope! I guess it is too early but now I am not testing if and until AF is late.


----------



## Rachael1981

I was hopeful too. I'm now talking myself in and out of testing tomorrow. There's a significant increase in the number of :bfp: seen at 11DPO on FF..........


----------



## peanutty81

I am going to hold out till Wednesday I think, though it was really hard not to test this morning! So glad I didn't though as a BFN would have put me in an unhappy mood all day.

Good luck with the will power for both of you I have my fingers crossed for you both

xxx


----------



## finallyready

Hi Girlies! I hope your all doing well. I am officially done my course. Wrote a 3hr exam last night. I am so glad to be done with that. So no new news with me. After getting my BFN at 11DPO I decided that I am not testing again until AF is actually late. She is due on Thurs so we'll see what happens. I even gave my tests to DH to hide them from me. I asked him if I could have one tonight and he said, NO! You can wait another week...you don't need to know right now. So even if I wanted to test I couldn't.


----------



## emirc

What's goin on ladies... I'm just tryin to stay sane lol period is supposedly to start tomorrow... However well you know let's hope it doesn't! I haven't tested since Monday and got a bfn, so I guess I only have a few more hours to go unless period shows up tomorrow!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm testing tomorrow. Had some pinky CM which *may* have been IB, if it was then tomorrow could be too early :shrug:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## peanutty81

:cry:The witch got me:cry:

I am taking 2 months out but will still pop in here to hear you announce your BFP's Good luck everyone xxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry peanutty. Hope your 2 months out do you good xxx


----------



## finallyready

Awe Peanutty...sorry to hear that! Hey you never know...you might surprise yourself in the next couple months. I hear that it sometimes happen when your not even trying that hard. Good Luck.


----------



## peanutty81

Yes I am really looking forward to BDing when I fancy it and with no agenda and without the huge emotional baggage I seem to have assigned it and no lying on your back with your legs up for as long as you can manage afterwards.

No waking up at 7.30 at the weekends to take my temperature. No crying over BFNs 

Yes I am definitely ready for a break and come the end of April we will be fully settled into our beautiful new cottage, ready to start afresh.

Sending you all lots of babydust, I am going to still pop in here just going to try and cut it down a bit. I want to see lots of BFP's flashing up on this thread! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anidae

Hey girls,

I was going to post an ad for some buddies but then I came across you and you look like just the ones I'm after!

Please can I join and be buddies with you?

I'm 29 and am determined to be pregnant before I am 30. I turn 30 in July and I was also due to give birth right before my Birthday but my 12 weeks dating scan showed a missed miscarriage, I had a medical management of MC then was diagnosed with Gestational Trophoblastic Disease (Molar pregnancy) but I got the all clear 4 weeks ago and although I am officially suppost to be on follow up till May (To test for relaps etc), I am going to start trying now, well as soon as I hurry up and start ovulating properly again!!!!

I am expecting my period tomorrow but something is telling me it's not coming so have even longer to wait for my Feb ovulation (defo not pregnant from Jan O as were not TTC then).

So I'd love to join you!
xxx


----------



## finallyready

Welcome Anidae - the more the merrier! I am sorry to hear about your Molar pregnancy...I had never heard of that before. I just looked it up. It amazes me just how much of a miracle a healthy baby really is. There are so many things that need to happen in order for a little one to be born and so many things can go wrong. On the bright side, at least you know your body is capable of conceiving so hopefully that is a sign of good things to come. I hope AF arrives for you tomorrow so you can get back to it. 
:hugs:


----------



## Anidae

Thanks finally ready . . and yeh me too- had totally never heard of it either till I got diagnosed! was very lucky tho, just needed to have a medically managed miscarriage (essentially I went into labour to deliver him/her) then a D&C to remove the retained molar tissue and I got better all by myself, a few infections and lots of antibiotics but didn;t need Chemo. So am getting straight back on the horse so to speak!!!

But you are so right about it being a miracle the whole baby thing- well here's hoping we each get our little miracle this year!!!!!

Like you said at least I know I can do the first bit OK!!!! now I just to concentrate on getting the rest right.

No sign of period today, guess I was too optimistic for a 28 day cycle!!!!!!

Hows it going for you guys?

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome Anidae! Sorry about your MC :hugs:

The :witch: got me this morning, so onto another cycle for me :dust:


----------



## Anidae

Rachael1981 said:


> Welcome Anidae! Sorry about your MC :hugs:
> 
> The :witch: got me this morning, so onto another cycle for me :dust:

Thank you! Sorry about the wicked :witch: have to say I wish she would hurry up and get me too so I can join you on my next cycle!!!!


----------



## finallyready

Hey Ladies, took a test today :bfn: So now I'm waiting for :witch: to arrive. I have no idea how long my cycle is so don't know when to expect her. Hopefully she shows soon so I can get back at it again.


----------



## emirc

Hi...well I got my positive today.. However I started bleeding shortly after. I went to the dr and told I had an official early mc. She took bloodwork. I am just miserable. I wish I just got a negative.


----------



## peanutty81

Emiric I am so sorry:hugs: I hope your OK?

Rachel I am sorry too :hugs:

Anidae HELLO I am meant to be taking 2 months out cause the whole ttc thing makes me a bit mental but I am back on here tonight so not doing too well at leaving it entirely! It is lovlely to have you included, I have till August till I hit 30.

Finallyready - how are things are you still in the running for a BFP?

Babydust to all for this or next month :dust::dust:

xxxxx


----------



## finallyready

Emirc sooo sorry to hear that hun! I know it is VERY difficult. You will get your BFP again! Don't worry...it will come! I read sooo many post and know so many people that go on to have beautiful children after MC so I know no words can make you feel better....but I know you'll get a sticky bean sooner or later. Hang in there! I also have read that you are quite fertile after having a MC as well. Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## finallyready

peanutty81 said:


> Finallyready - how are things are you still in the running for a BFP?
> 
> Babydust to all for this or next month :dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxx

I'm out too! BFN today! Just waiting patiently for :witch: to officially arrive (or should I say un-patiently? lol I just want her to come so I can gear up for next cycle.)


----------



## emirc

Thank you for the kind words. I feel like crap :( waiting for blood tests results from dr. This bleeding is awful, I just wish it would stop. Best of luck to you ladies.


----------



## Anidae

Oh Emirc I too am so sorry to hear that. It is such a hard time. There are lots of things I could say about my own experience or inspirational words but having been there I know that nothing really makes it feel much better so just remember we are here- all in it together if you need us xxxx

I got my AF yesterday- just one day later than I had calculated, making it a 29 day cycle (not bad considering what my body has been through over the past few months!)

So it looks like were all at a very similar stage in our cycles- which is good so that as I said we can support each other over the coming months!

Had my big sister round for a bottle of wine last night and she said she came off the pill 2 weeks ago as they have decided to try for no.1 same as me, she hadn;t mentioned it at the time as she didn;t know if it would upset me. Feels strange doing it together- totally wonderful don;t get me wrong cos sis is my best friend and its a dream to have children together. But having had a miscarriage followed by molar pregnancy it makes me so so nervous as the chances of being trouble free for both of us is slim. I think I had rose tinted glasses on with my first pregnancy and now I know how totally traumatic it can be I just hope that it goes well for both of us as I actually think doing it together is great- if you're both having similar experiences be it good or bad! but if one gets pregnant straight away and has a healthy baby and one doesn't it will be tough and hard not to be sad. 

I just hope so much that if it is going to go smoothly for one of us then its her as at least I know I have the strength to get through it now if it doesn't- anyway waffling a bit now.

Seeya girls! x


----------



## peanutty81

Anidae,

I think I know some of what your going through with your sister trying to concieve - pulled in two ways really happy for them and want them to be lucky and happen fast. But scared if they do it will be hard to deal with, a friend of mine recently got pregnant and they didn't try for very long and though I was really happy for them the whole thing upset me lots and I cried a loads over it, sending me into that 'it'll never happen for me place':hugs:

I wanted to ask you ladies opinions, FF puts my O day (hatched lines) at CD20 which would give me a 7 day luteal phase - causing luteal phase defect which would account for at least one chemical pregnancy (I haven't tested every month but some months I have had lots of symptoms and abnormal AF) and the miscarriage. I have only started reading up on this today and now I feel really upset / angry at my OH for always saying it'll be fine when actually it might not be fine and we might have to do something more proactive about it. And my dismissive doctor who said it is unlikely you can find out about why a m/c has happened and who will not agree at this moment to refer me to a fertility specialist. Have any of you encountered Luteal phase defect or know anyone who has had it / had treatment.
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/luteal-phase-defect.html

Sorry this should probably be a new thread in itself but I thought I would tryit here first 

xxxx


----------



## Anidae

Hey Peanutty thanks for the reply regarding sis!

I don't know much about Luteal phase defect as I'm in my first month of using my Ovulation monitor (clearblue one).

I have read lots about it though and beleive that you should try a B vitamin complex. It is B6 that is known to lengthern the phase but can have adverse effects when taken alone and in large doses.

I have read about women on here who take a complex as it is beleived safer to take when accompanied by B12??? My Pregnacare conception vits contain 10mg B6 but I have heard people say to take 40-50mg to aid a LP defect.

I may have these details wrong but you can google it, I guess what i'm trying to say is that Luteal phase defects can be easily fixed with just a simple vitamin suppliment and women report lengthening their luteal phase within the first month or so of use, so please don't feel like this may be a barrier for you as the fact that you may have identified this could be a massive leap forward for you!

xxxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

This is my fourth month TTC, and i'm on CD26. Fancy being my buddy? :) xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome to the thread jess and Anidae!

peanutty - I would look into B6 for lengthening your luteal phase, hopefully that will help you xxx


----------



## peanutty81

Thank you Rachel and Anidae, I have a doc appointment for the end of this week and blood test CD21 to check progesterone levels....

and we have decided to keep trying this month so I am back in :happydance:

Hello Jess, where you from? How old are you (if you don't mind me asking) there are a few of us trying for before we are 30 on this thread - I've got till August.

Speak soon xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

This cycle has to be my cycle or I'm not going to get that :bfp: before I'm 30 :cry:

Mention your LP length to your doctor peanutty, there may be something he/she can do :D


----------



## peanutty81

Rachel you will get your BFP this coming month I will keep my finders and toes crossed for you - sending positive pregnancy vibes, chin up lovely :dust::dust:

I will be speaking to him about it - the last doctor I went to see was really dismissive and said there was nothing to be done just 'carry on' I have more knowledge this time and will make sure I get all the tests I need to be reffered to our local ferility specialist unit - I have pre-emptied the progesterone test which needs to be taken on 21st CD so I have pre-booked my blood sample - I have paid enough tax in to the NHS it's about time I take something out of it:thumbup:

Lots of baby dust to everyone 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope this time you get a better doctor! Just keep pushing!

And thanks for the PMA, I really need it if this is to be our month!


----------



## Anidae

Welcome Jess!!!!

Racheal I hope so much that you get your positive this months, fingers crossed for you! xxxx

Good luck with the doctor Peanutty!

I have about 10 days until I ovulate and have myself totally stressed already about my light periods and endometrial lining but I can only try and if I don;t try I'll never know!!!

Good luck to us all

xxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I should be about 12 days from ovulation. I have heavy periods so I'm guessing I have good lining.

Hoping this is our month. OH has been talking to his friend about us TTC and his friend said that both times his mrs got pregnant was 3 months after coming off the pill, so he's hopeful it won't take long :dohh:


----------



## Welshcake27

Hi....i'm 28 i've been trying for about 5 months....already its driving me crazy as each month i'm convinced this is it but then no!!! But would love to be pregnant in 2011 also by friend in work is pregnant so its in my face every day that i am not!! :o(


----------



## finallyready

Hey Girls! How are you doing? Good Luck Rach! You'll get it this one! FX. Peanutty, be agressive, if your doc doesn't take you seriously see another one. 
Emric how are you doing? did you hear anymore from your dr?

I have nothing to report....still waiting for :witch: to arrive. Stupid irregular cycles.


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome Welshcake!

finallyready - I'm ok, I think AF has just about left the building and hoping OH can take Tuesday off work too - he told me last night he wants Tuesday off too so he can spend all of Valentines with me :cloud9:

I should hopefully ovulate on Feb 19th if I ovulate on CD17 again. If that is the case we should be well covered as we'll be BD'ing Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Friday, Saturday (19th) and Sunday :rofl: so really there's every chance we'll catch the eggy :thumbup:


----------



## emirc

Hi.. So I got my Beta results back taken that day and they came back negative!!! I dont get it ...my dr still said early mc but I am also hearing chemical pregnancy.. idk what do you ladies think?? dr told me to wait till I get my period then start trying but then again im also told to just go for it now.. idk what to do


----------



## Rachael1981

Early mc and chemical pregnancy I thought were the same thing.....

I've also read that it is fine to try again now x


----------



## peanutty81

Hello Welshcake! As soon as you start trying it seems like there are bumps everywhere, hopefully it will be our turn soon - I think I would look good with a bump, I've been holding on to a top for ages which needs a bump to fill it out xxx

Emiric I think you would be OK to try again it would just be more difficult to know when your ovulating and date it. I think it really depends on whether you feel emotionally ready to start again.

My understanding of chemical pregnancy and miscarriage is - CP is when the egg is fertilized but doesn't implant so you bleed roughly same time as AF and a miscarrraige occurs after implantation. Whichever way it is your body will have gone hormone mad and it would be difficult enough to deal with without all the extra emotion hormones bring :hugs: I really feel for you sorry Emric it is really unfair I hope your OK 

I am off to the docs tomorrow thanks finallyready I will stand my ground.

I am off to see a friend of mine who is a naturopath on Saturday she is going to treat me with a mixture of diet, herbs and homeopathy (I am a bit skeptical about homeopathy but I am going to go with it)Nearly 100% of her couples have concieved within 5 months so I am feeling really positive about it. You are not allowed to have any alcohol - not even the obligatory "the witch has just arrived I am going to down a bottle of wine alcohol":wine:

I will pass on any good tips I get 

Speak soon xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## finallyready

I think a Chemical is a miscarriage before a heart beat is dedected. And that a Chemical is quite common, due to the fact that people these days test so early. Most of the time when woman have a Chemical, they don't even know they were pregnant and end up bleeding around the same time of their expected period. 

I'm so sorry your going through this, but I have read/heard that you are at your most fertile after you have conceived once, so keep :sex: and hopefully you catch the next one.


----------



## peanutty81

Good morning ladies,

Doctors were rubbish and refused to refer me till I had another mc:cry::nope::growlmad:

Naturopath was amazing she spent ages with me and she has me doing a food diary first off, she has put me on agnus cactus tincture 3 times a day and asked me to only eat / drink organic dairy - she said the hormones and antibiotics that go into cows to keep them lactating can really affect our fertility and that made sense to me so I am going to give it a go.

How is eveyone else? I think I am getting near O day - she didn't think FF was right putting O day at 20 and I got some EWCM yesterday so forced my poor OH to BD when he was so tired he couldhardly keep his eyes open - still there are worse things to force people to do:winkwink:


Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## peanutty81

Bumping this to say hello to you all, how's everyone doing?

I am on O day so just entering the TWW

Babydust to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hey, sorry not been around much, been with OH for the last few days :D

I'm still waiting to Ov, hopefully it will be Saturday and not before, then I'll be joining you in the 2ww


----------



## Anidae

Hey girls,

Sorry I haven't been around!!! Peanutty I'm sorry your doctor was not much help!!! but glad the neuropath was better- very interesting stuff!!! I don't eat diary really but if I did I would sure get organic!

So looks like we are all on our O week. My fertility monitor says I had my LH surge this morning meaning I'll ovulate in 24-36 hours- yey!

So I have an 'appointment' with hubby arranged for later tonight as we are doing Shettles method in the hope for a boy so we need to wait and only do it 12 hours before O. I think . . . . well we're not taking it too seriously really- just a beautiful healthy baby would be AMAZING, whatever sex it is Lol!

But it's fun to try either way!

Oooooo ladies I'm so excited this is my first ever month of TTC since my Molar pregnancy- fingers crossed for us all!!!!!!

x


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck Anidae!

I think I may have ovulated this morning. My temp has dropped really low, lowest it's been all cycle, and I had twinges in my left ovary area this morning too. I'll have to see what tomorrow's temp says I guess to know for sure.


----------



## Anidae

Fingers crossed rachael.

Totally gob smacked but my big sister told me today that she is in fact pregnant already!!! she thinks she ovulated 4 days after comming off the pill and has caught, making her 4 and a half weeks pregnant!

Can't beleive it, how totally lucky is she! fingers crossed its a keeper for her. So I won't be the first to produce a grandchild after all! oh well, hope I catch up soon. xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure you won't be far behind her :hugs:


----------



## peanutty81

Anidae said:


> Fingers crossed rachael.
> 
> Totally gob smacked but my big sister told me today that she is in fact pregnant already!!! she thinks she ovulated 4 days after comming off the pill and has caught, making her 4 and a half weeks pregnant!
> 
> Can't beleive it, how totally lucky is she! fingers crossed its a keeper for her. So I won't be the first to produce a grandchild after all! oh well, hope I catch up soon. xx

:dust::dust::dust: I hope you catch up soon too xxx

Rachel your chart looks good to me (I am rubbish at chart reading but I think you ovulated):thumbup:

Baby dust for everyone xxxxx


----------



## Anidae

Hi all and thanks Rachael. Well its not good news I have spent the evening in the hospital with my sister as she has started to have a Miscarriage. I feel so sorry for her. Why does trying to start a family have to be so challenging, it seems so easy for so many girls I know. Well guess its back on the horse for both of us now!

I'm begining my 2 week wait from tomorrow!

Peanutty sorry to read about your troubles with your job in another thread! These things are sent to try us !!!!

xx


----------



## Anidae

Wow peanutty that was a syncronised posting Lol!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Peanutty - I'm hoping I didn't ovulate yet as OH left on Tuesday and isn't back until tomorrow night. I'm hoping my temps stay down until Sunday at least now!

Anidae, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister :hugs:


----------



## peanutty81

I am sorry Rachel - I have no idea about these things so ignore my comment fingers crossed there is no O yet :flower:

Anidae - you re so right there is no fairness in any of this! I am really sorry to hear about your sister I hope you both recover soon (I imagine it's bringing up painful memories for you) :hugs: - where are you based, Iit sounds better than the healthcare here if you can go to hospital for an early m/c or maybe it's just my rubbish doctor again:dohh:? There was lots of stuff on the radio earlier about the shortages of midwifes here meaning risks in pregnancy were not being properly picked up......I was having a bath trying to relax after a horrible day and then the radio was all about pregnancy and more things to worry about......

xx


----------



## Anidae

Thank you both, yeh it's been such a strange few days, as yesterday when she told me she was pregnant I was sooooo pleased but so jealous and wishing I would not be far behind. We went for lunch and being with her brought back all my memories and feelings of being pregnant and now tonight has brought back all my memories of the miscarriage. 

I'm so pleased I went through what I did with the molar and the miscarriage though because I have been able to totally be there for her and understand and help her through. It's such a lonely time. I didn;t know anybody really that had had a bad experience, it all went so well for everyone I know!

She's OK though, she's looking at it the same way I did which is that she is at least half way there towards having a baby because at least she knows she can get pregnant and quickly too! Just a shame this wasn;t her keeper.

Baby dust to all of us for our 2ww, Rachael hang in there and attack him the minute he walks through the door, don't even give him time to take his shoes off Lol!

Fingers crossed!

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Peanutty. It just needs to wait until Saturday, that's all! just 48 little hours!

Anidae - I will be doing, don't worry! Then he'll also get pounced on saturday am and pm and sunday am and pm :thumbup:


----------



## Anidae

Peanutty sorry I missed your question, we are based in Manchester. She went to her doctors and he sent her straight to the EPU at Oldham hospital where they examined her cervix, scanned her and took bloods. I agree that it is great they did that as I know plenty of people who have just been fobbed off and told to go home and just deal with it!


----------



## Rachael1981

My Dad just came out of Oldham Hospital on Monday!


----------



## Anidae

No way, does he live in Oldham then I guess! How strange. x


----------



## Rachael1981

No he doesn't, he lives in Bacup, but he had to go to Oldham for surgery


----------



## peanutty81

Oh I presumed you weren't in England - that is really good, I got told to just deal - no testing done told that there wasn't anything that can be done. Such a postcode lottery with healthcare!

Only 24 hrs to go Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yup not long now, just got to hope that temp stays down tomorrow


----------



## peanutty81

Happy weekend everyone - I am going to try and wake up a sleeping hungover slightly smelly OH for some BDing - wish me luck


----------



## Anidae

Ha ha have fun both of you! I've already ovulated now and the deed is done, so gonna rest a bit Lol! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck peanutty!

My temp rose a little this morning, but not enough for me to think it's my thermal shift so here's hoping!


----------



## finallyready

Hi ladies...Good luck this month!!! :) I am still "OUT" LOL still waiting for AF to show!! At this point, I would give ANYTHING for her to show up. The PILL has totally messed me up, and it sucks because I was super regular pre-pill days. 

On a positive note...I just found out I passed my course!!! YEAH! so at least I got positive results on ONE test LOL. Anyways, I am not really coming on here any more because there is not point, not until I get regular again and can 'try' properly. 

I will check in randomly though for BFPs! Good Luck ladies... :dust:


----------



## peanutty81

finallyready said:


> Hi ladies...Good luck this month!!! :) I am still "OUT" LOL still waiting for AF to show!! At this point, I would give ANYTHING for her to show up. The PILL has totally messed me up, and it sucks because I was super regular pre-pill days.
> 
> On a positive note...I just found out I passed my course!!! YEAH! so at least I got positive results on ONE test LOL. Anyways, I am not really coming on here any more because there is not point, not until I get regular again and can 'try' properly.
> 
> I will check in randomly though for BFPs! Good Luck ladies... :dust:

:wohoo:Hooray for passing your course:wohoo:
:cry:That you are leaving us for a while:cry:

I hope the time off is good for you and those cycles fall into shape quickly, you will be missed - look forward to hearing from you when you feel your ready xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hurry back finallyready!

But congratulations on passing you're course!


----------



## Anidae

Congrats Finallyready and hope you come back to join us soon xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I ovulated Sunday ladies! Now for the 2ww :(


----------



## Anidae

Wow great Rachael so glad it hung in there for you and waited till your man was over!!!! I'm 6 days into my 2ww and it's KILLING me. I hate not knowing and not being in control, you could say a touch of OCD! I just want to know. 

Good luck and lots of baby dust to us all xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I always want to know too. 3dpo and got agesssss to go yet :(


----------



## peanutty81

I think the :witch: has got me :cry:

How are the rest of you getting on?

xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

5dpo, still waiting lol


----------



## Anidae

Sorry to hear that Peanutty:hugs:. I'm 8 days PO. Did a first response test this morning- waste of bloody money that was- negative of course, could have just been too early but I really think I'm out on this one :nope:.

My sister had surgery today as it turned out her miscarriage was actually an ectopic pregnancy, she had her left falopian tube removed :growlmad:

xx


----------



## peanutty81

Anidae I am so sorry for you and your sister :hugs:

I hope you are OK?

I am moving house Tuesday but internet access is being stopped at some point today so this will probably be my last post for a few days until we get set up at the new house.

hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck with the house move peanutty. 

Sorry about your sister anidae. 

Afm - 7dpo and still waiting lol.


----------



## Anidae

Hey ladies,

An update for you! Things just didn't feel right when I ovulated in feb and I didn't have a good feeling about it but then last Saturday 9dpo I had just a few spots of bleeding and that made me wonder, so I looked on the internet and 9 days is the average for implantation bleeding. So I did a test the next day and got a very very faint positive. I waited and then tested again on Tuesday and it was strong positive on both a clearblue digital and a first response. I decided to try and not think about it because I was still 4 days away from my period due date and know the risks of testing early. Then on Wednesday I was travelling back from Chester and was hit by another car in the fast lane of the M56!!!! I had an ambulance for whiplash and I was also being sick and had abdominal pains but I think that was just the shock. The paramedics said they would take me to hospital but because I was only 3 1/2 weeks at that point, there was absolutely nothing they could do if I was going to lose the pregnancy. So I chose just to go home. So I've been signed off sick for 1 week with whiplash injury and the abdominal pains have stopped and everything feels normal again, I think I was just stressed, I have had no bleeding at all and I was also due my period yesterday, which I didn't get! So I did another test and still got a positive.

I think the fact that I was so early and didn't even have an embryo yet was very very lucky as implantation had happened only 5 days before the accident. I also drive a mitsubish shogun warrior, which is a massive 4x4 and was hit only by a corsa, which was a total write off! Thank god for big safe cars, even the police were blown away at how well my car stood up to the impact.

So I feel very thankful that I am safe and so is my pregnancy. I am booked in for HCGs on Monday and Thursday this week with the doctor and have a scan booked for late March as I am going on holiday until then. Plus I will be 7 weeks then so maybe something to see on the scan.

I am so over the moon that I caught in my first month of trying and know how unusual and fortunate I am to have done so. We used the clearblue fertility monitor and also pre-seed. We timed our efforts to do it only within 12 hours of ovulation and not before as we did the Shettles method in the hope for team blue, but actually my own preference is a girl, we just thought it might be nice to try for a first born boy, but truthfully we don&#8217;t care- just a healthy baby would be wonderful (understatement of the year) . So we did it 3 times during my ovulation day and that&#8217;s all. 
So I have to confess whilst I am amongst the happiest people in the world right now it is a slightly bitter sweet moment as big sis lost hers and had a tube removed on the very weekend mine implanted. We would have been only a number of weeks apart. I told her and she is over the moon for us of course and plans to TTC again herself from April/May.

Yey baby dust to us all and I hope you all get your positives very very soon!!!! I also hope mine sticks!!!

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Anidae :D xxx


----------



## finallyready

Congrats Anidae....I thought I would just drop in and see whats going on! Sooo glad you got your BFP!!! All the best!!!


----------



## finallyready

Well tested pos on a digi! Don't ask me how lol....must have ov'd late. I go to the drs next week. Today I am flying out for vcay! Thought I'd do a test to make sure I could drink! I am still in state of shock !


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations finallyready! :D


----------



## Anidae

Finally ready how super cool congratulations! Can we be bump buddies now!!!

wow lots of baby dust on this buddy group then! What have you worked out to be your start of pregnancy and due date? I will be due on 11.11.11, I am under special care due to my history so have my first scan booked for 24th March, I have had HCGs done last week that were good, they doubled as they should over a 3 day period so that was a good sign. Still sooo nervous about misscarriage again but just trying to have faith.

We are also on hols!! we flew out to the maldives yesterday, its super amazing here but I am very nervous anout being pregnant incase I have a problem but again, just tyring to relax about it, I've had no bleeding etc so finger crossed that I don't have a trophoblastic disease relapse.

Where are you going on hols!

Rachael how are you doing? x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm hoping its 3rd time lucky for me. Glad things are going well for you anidae and have a great holiday x


----------



## finallyready

Thanx Rach!! You will be soon!!

Anadaie I am in sunny Florida, I live in Canada ! The strange thing with me is I have not had proper cycles since going off the pill last July. What I can tell u is my last period was the beg of Jan then nothing since! I tested neg on tests all thru feb and only decided to test before flying out for holidays! 

I did a digi that said 1-2 weeks so I am very early. The lines on my Internet cheapie and frer were super faint but there! Anyways, I have a drs appt when I get back on mar 22 so hopefully I know more then. I still find this all so hard to comprehend. I think if I was later on my period I would believe it more. Anyways I will let u know how the dr goes...(I can't even bring myself to change my status to 'expecting' until the dr confirms it lol) enjoy ur holiday!!!


----------



## Anidae

Fingers crossed for you Rachael sending you tonnes of baby dust- just make sure that man of yours is around at the right times so you can get lots of his good stuff!!!!

Finallyready- florida sounds so cool, I went to LA last year and to Hollywood- loved it. I also have been to Canada, I have family in Toronto! I live in Manchester in the UK tho. How exciting for you but also how nerve racking not to have had regular periods and not knowing your exact conception date! I too was like this last time I was pregnant, all I knew by the time I found out that I was pregnant was that I was either 7 or 11 weeks based on when we had done the deed as we were temporarily living with my mum while the purchase of our new house went through and we only did it the 2 weekends that we went away, so it had to be one of them!!! I never got to know because 3 weeks later at the 12 week scan the baby had stopped growing at 8+2 but they couldn;t tell me when that was!!!

Oh fingers crossed that all is totally fine for both of us Finally ready and then we can follow each others journeys.

PS I know what you mean, I only changed my status a few days ago- very brave of me!

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Not sure we'll be in with a chance this cycle, I'm due to ovulate mid week and we only see each other at weekends :dohh:

Hopefully there will be enough :spermy: that survive and are waiting for the eggy from a couple of days before!


----------



## emirc

Hi all just checking in! I see we have a few BFP's CONGRATS LADIES!! We are still on a break from TTC right now(mainly bc I am MOH at my cuz wedding in the Beginning of DEC and dont wanna miss it) however last night we had a spur of the moment :sex: and I just happen to be in my fertile window which would lead me to be due right at my cuz's wedding :dohh: so now im stressed that im gonna get preggers now and ruin her wedding.. ughh I can't win :cry:


----------



## Anidae

Hi and thanks Emirc! Ohhh we will need to wait a few weeks then to see what happens, I know what you mean about her wedding but at the same time, I don;t think it will ruin it if you're not there! if you're as close as you sound, then she'll prob be over the moon if you were to be, plus it's a long long road until you get to that stage so you never know what will happen!!!! keep us posted! xx


----------



## peanutty81

Wow just checking in - still haven't got internet as the new house is out in the countryside and it's been really good to com home and hang out and relax in the peacefulness of it all away from technology - no TV either. Also we just can' decide what internet package to go for...?

I can't believe what brilliant news this is a very lucky thread. it gives me loads of hope.

congratulations to you both, it is so lovely I bet your both walking round with jittery excitement.

I got a 'not pregnant' on a digi today but I am far too early to be testing and I am meant to be relaxing and not focusing on ttc so much (oops). The digi did take forever though which seemed a little mean of it!

So pleased for you ladies, hopefully I can join you as a bump buddy soon along with Rachel and Emiric

Baby dust to those of us left xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anidae

Hey welcome back Peanutty- ha ha we have had lots happening here since you have been away! Lots of baby dust to you, Rachael and Emric, it won't be long now! I have my scan on 24th March I'll be 6+6 so depending on how it goes I might be back wishing for more baby dust so fingers crossed! 

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope the scan goes well Anidae.

I've got no chance this cycle as I'm going to Ovulate Tues/Weds and OH went home this morning :dohh:


----------



## Anidae

Rachael you do totally have a chance, sperm can live between 3 and 5 days inside you waiting for the egg so you never know!!!! Lots of baby dust to you! xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks. I know there's a small chance, but it's not a great one, so I'm not getting my hopes up. If it happens this month then it will be a nice surprise.


----------



## peanutty81

Hello

Good luck with your scan Anidae

Witch got me tonight so a large glass of wine for me (I stopped that stupid teetotal thing it was boring and depressing)

Lots of love to all

xxxx


----------



## peanutty81

Hello

Good luck with your scan Anidae

Witch got me tonight so a large glass of wine for me (I stopped that stupid teetotal thing it was boring and depressing)

Lots of love to all

xxxx


----------



## Anidae

Hi All,

Peanutty sorry to hear the witch got you but I hope you enjoyed an extra large glass of wine!

Well I had my scan today, i haven't slept all week and have been having bad dreams about it. I am even afraid to say that I started crying as I got on the bed because I was so traumatised from my last scan and the bad news.

But the sonographer was great and she said that things are looking much better than they did last time and she had found a little heart beat! She turned the screen around to show hubby and I and we couldn't beleive it, we could see it flickering away!!! She took lots of measurements and dated me as 6+6/7 weeks which is bang on. 

I'm in so much shock I just expected the worst! Fingers crossed it's a sticky one as it's still V early days.


Baby dust to everyone!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## finallyready

ANIDAE - I just came on here to see how your scan went and that sounds wonderful!

Congrats and lots and lots of Sticky dust! It must have been amazing to hear/see that heart beat. I am guessing I am 5weeks. I had a scan booked for next wed but I had to re-book due to a work conflict, so now I don't go until april 13. They want to scan me early so they can see how far along I am, since technically my last period was back in Jan. But since I had BFNs all through Feb I am pretty sure I am around 5. But time will tell. 

I am also nervous for the scan, but will be will be and there is nothing I can do but be as healthy as can be, it is out of my hands now.


----------



## finallyready

Peanutty, sorry :witch: got you! And Rachel, it ain't over till the :witch: arrives. 

One thing I want to say to you ladies is, last month I totally gave up with TTC. Especially since AF was not arriving, I just assumed I was 'out' until she came. So literally, I booked my dentist appointment that I had been delaying had xrays done on my teeth! (pretty sure i conceived around the same time as this so there shouldn't be any issue); bought a $400 gym membership; spent $200 on a Tassimo coffee maker; spent $300 on a Play Station 3 for my hubby...started drinking wine and coffee/espresso's again...stopped laying in bed after sex, even pee'd after! 

anyways my point in telling you all this is that maybe they are right when they say, not to stress/worry/try too hard.....who knows?! Figure it couldn't hurt.....I just want to share that with you, as I've heard it all before but thought it was a bunch of BS. 

:hugs:


----------



## Anidae

finallyready said:


> Peanutty, sorry :witch: got you! And Rachel, it ain't over till the :witch: arrives.
> 
> One thing I want to say to you ladies is, last month I totally gave up with TTC. Especially since AF was not arriving, I just assumed I was 'out' until she came. So literally, I booked my dentist appointment that I had been delaying had xrays done on my teeth! (pretty sure i conceived around the same time as this so there shouldn't be any issue); bought a $400 gym membership; spent $200 on a Tassimo coffee maker; spent $300 on a Play Station 3 for my hubby...started drinking wine and coffee/espresso's again...stopped laying in bed after sex, even pee'd after!
> 
> anyways my point in telling you all this is that maybe they are right when they say, not to stress/worry/try too hard.....who knows?! Figure it couldn't hurt.....I just want to share that with you, as I've heard it all before but thought it was a bunch of BS.
> 
> :hugs:

Lol to your wild not TTC behaviour!!!!!!!


----------



## Anidae

finallyready said:


> ANIDAE - I just came on here to see how your scan went and that sounds wonderful!
> 
> Congrats and lots and lots of Sticky dust! It must have been amazing to hear/see that heart beat. I am guessing I am 5weeks. I had a scan booked for next wed but I had to re-book due to a work conflict, so now I don't go until april 13. They want to scan me early so they can see how far along I am, since technically my last period was back in Jan. But since I had BFNs all through Feb I am pretty sure I am around 5. But time will tell.
> 
> I am also nervous for the scan, but will be will be and there is nothing I can do but be as healthy as can be, it is out of my hands now.

That's exciting about your scan being booked- tbh I think you have done the right thing anyway booking it for later on. If you would have had it next Wed at only 5+5 approx, there would be little to see, and it wouldn't have reassured you much or been any use for dating. The baby starts to grow from 6 weeks and grows 1mm everyday past then. So for example I was 6+6 at my scan and baby measured 6mm, which is bang on 1mm for everday past 6 weeks. So on 13th April you will be approx 8+5 and you will see a baby about 19mm and a strong heartbeat, that's got to be worth waiting for!!!!!!

So excited for you.

I also totally agree with your nice words to the other girls, lots of sticky baby dust to you all!!!! xxxxx


----------



## peanutty81

Thank you Finally ready I think you are right about relaxing but easier said than done. I have had a relaxed month of not ttc and though it didn't happen for me this month at least it wasn't such a let down when the witch arrived and I feel like I have more to talk about than babies!

sticky dust to you both and baby dust to the rest of us xxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies!

Anidae, so glad the scan went well for you!

I'm in the 2ww, AF due on Saturday. Not been too bothered about trying this month, just :sex: when we felt like it, been house hunting so had other things on our minds. We move on April 16th :D


----------



## peanutty81

Where are you moving to? xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Sunderland. Moving on the 8th now actually. Eeeek!


----------



## peanutty81

Congratulations - what's it like? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

We're renting a 2 bedroom cottage, and it's lovely! :D


----------



## Anidae

Rachael your cottage sounds fab and how cool that you're moving in together, now you'll be able to baby make fulltime!!!!! xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

We will, can't wait!


----------



## finallyready

HI ladies...How is everyone doing??? Just thought I'd drop in to say hi. Enjoying the spring weather??? I have a scan on Wed to see how far along I am. I am really nervous about it, as I have heard of a couple mutual friends who recently went for their first scans and found their babies had passed. I guess at any rate I will have some answers. I am praying there is a heart beat and all looks well and am looking forward to knowing how far along i am and what my due date will be. I'll keep you posted. Congrats on the move Rach! Are you loving it??? Peanutty...anything new with you girl? Anidae...how are you doing??? Keep in touch :hugs:


----------



## peanutty81

I am pregnant!!!!!!! 5 weeks first midwife appointment on 16th May

Still can't believe it!! I am getting internet on Thursday so will be back online properly then and keep up to date with you guys how is everyone?

Finally ready how did your scan go I really hope it went well.

xxxxx


----------



## Anidae

Peanutty wow!!! congratulations that's so wonderful, very pleased for you. How exciting that you have your midwife appointment booked too. Keep us posted and let us know when your scan is! xxxx


----------



## Anidae

Hows it going Rach! x


----------



## peanutty81

How far gone are you now Anidae?

xxx


----------



## peanutty81

Rach hows the house - must be lovely after only seeing your man at the weeknds to have him there all the time! Have I missed your birthday I feel like it may have been in March / April?? If so HAPPY 30th I hope this year is filled with happiness and laughter

xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations peanutty! 

The house is great ladies, loving seeing my man every day rather than just the weekend. Still no bfp here, but due to moving I've not been temping or anything. Got ewcm this morning so I guess I'm about to ov. Hoping that being more relaxed will help. 

Hope you're both doing well? Xxx


----------



## finallyready

Peanutty - :happydance: Congrats Darling!! I just thought I'd drop by the thread to see if any updates and am so thrilled to hear your news! How have you been feeling? 

My scan went well; they gave me an EDD of Nov 22 and the heartbeat was 170!! So I was thrilled about that. 

Rachel - :sex: if you have ewcm then bd as much as you can! You are going to get yours soon I just know it! :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

We have been bding, don't you worry! 

Great news about the scan, so pleased for you!


----------



## Anidae

Hey ladies, this is certainly turining out to be a lucky thread and I can't wait until you are posting your own news rach, at least you're having lots of 'fun' with your man in the mean time!!!!!

I am 12 weeks this week- wow can't believe it. Had my Nuchal scan today which gave us a very low risk of downs and other abnormalities so we are super pleased and are going to start telling the family next week. Good things really do come to those who wait!!!!!! 

Wishing us all the best luck and fortune in the world!! xxx


----------



## finallyready

Great news Anidae!


----------



## Rachael1981

That's great news! :D


----------



## peanutty81

Great news about your scan finally ready and thank you for my message - we got internet today!!!! Can you post pics of your scan are you going to find out the sex?

Anidae really pleased about your test it's that sort of thing I am dreading...I am a bit of a worrybot. I have already started to worry cause my due date is 27th Dec and I know hospitals are understaffed over the christmas period.

Have you decided on antenatal care - I've been reading a pregnancy book and the whole thing is making my head swim... I guess I am probably getting a bit ahead of myself. 

Rach sending you lots of baby dust hope this cycle you get your BFP. Have you got the house properly sorted yet - it's been 2 months now and we have still got a few boxes hiding under the bed - where does all this stuff come from???

speak soon 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

We moved nearly 3 weeks ago, and we still have stuff still to be unpacked hiding in the bedroom! I really need to get it done. Most of the house is sorted out though :D


----------



## finallyready

Hey Rachel! how you doing girl?


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm ok, you?


----------



## emirc

Hi Ladies!! Hope all is well! Just wanted to check in.. We are getting back on the saddle this month..it's time to get it done!! :)


----------



## Rachael1981

This will be our month emirc :thumbup:


----------



## emirc

Lets do it!!! What day are you on? im on CD2 and Af is usually gone by CD4.. I will be on vacation this weekend leaving tomorrow and coming back monday..I wanted to be ovulating sooo bad while I was away but you never know(i packed some OPKs just in case:haha:)


----------



## peanutty81

Goood luck ladies I have everything crossed for you and sending you a mountain of baby dust xxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

emirc, I'm on CD8, AF has just left and it's time to start BD'ing :D

Thanks peanutty, hopefully we'll be joining you soon :D


----------



## emirc

Heyy we just got home from vacation.. I am now on CD 9 and going to start BDing every other day until I get my smiley and got those 2 or 3 days.. I am very excited to get back into it this month!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm CD 14 and you've just reminded me I need to do an OPK for today! I should ov this weekend hopefully!


----------



## emirc

lol well today i just got my smiley :) gonna get going...im CD 10.. the next 3 or 4 days should do it! DId youget ur positive yet?


----------



## Rachael1981

Nope not yet, not even a hint of a line on an OPK :shrug: Hoping to get one today or tomorrow.


----------



## eudaimonia

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to this so please forgive me if I'm being redundant or misusing the acronyms. Hubby and I are TTC for the first month and on i'm on cycle day 14. Tested with opk last night and it was negative; tested again this morning and it was positive. hoping for a fruitful weekend!


----------



## emirc

good luck eudaimionia!
Rachael.. how are you doing?


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck eudaimonia!

emirc, I got a +ve OPK on Monday and yesterday, but FF thinks I'm 3dpo! I think today is ov day though :shrug: We'll see.

How are you getting on?


----------



## emirc

i actually started palying around with ff but for the past 3 days i forgot to temp. so i figure next month if i have to then i do it good. i had my + on thursday and friday with friday being my strong ovulation pains so i am taking that as my O day.. with that being said I believe I am about 5dpo.. nothing to really report except sore boobs but that is every month.. so fingers are crossed for me and you!


----------



## emirc

how are you holding up rachael? I am 9dpo.. we were away for the weekend..andthis morning i poas and got bfn.. but it is still early..i keep having on and off slight phantom cramps.. idk.. i have 1 preg test left and i really want to hold out but im having little confidence in myself grr i think im just gonna tell hubby to hide it on me until at least friday.. ughh i have 0 patience


----------



## Rachael1981

I never have any patience with POAS either. I have around 20 HPT's in the house (internet cheapies) so there is plenty of temptation. I have had mild cramps for a few days now, and today some on/off mild nausea. Not testing until Friday though so we'll see.
Sorry you got a BFN :hugs:


----------



## emirc

So ive had somelight brown creamy/watery spotting/discharge the past couple days really yesterday and today.. i took another test today and bfn haha well that was my last one so i will wait to see if period comes Sunday before i take another one.. when are you testing?


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll be testing Friday I think


----------



## emirc

did you test? I tested yesterday and BFN i believe I am out. Onto next month.. AF is still due on Sunday but I just dont feel it I was trying to have hope it was just so weird because i never before had cramping like a whole week before af it is usually the day I get it or the day after. idk


----------



## Rachael1981

I did and BFN, though it is possible that I might have actually ov'd 3 days later than FF thinks, so who knows. AF is due tomorrow if FF is right, so we shall see......


----------



## emirc

how are you holding up? It is now the day af is due she hasnt started yet.. but cramps are starting to get more intense so I know she is just getting ready to come out and play..ugh onto next month!


----------



## Rachael1981

AF was due yesterday for me, and no sign yet. Going to test again in the morning.


----------



## emirc

wooohoooo FXed for you!! keep me posted!


----------



## Rachael1981

Another bfn!


----------



## emirc

ugh i understand your frustration.. that stinks.. af is in fill flow with me i had non stop stomach clenching cramps since yesterday.. shes prob pissed i tried to get rid of her haha


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure she's on her way for me!


----------



## peanutty81

Hello Ladies I wanted to update you that I have had my 12 week scan and am actually slightly further along then I thought (4 days) so now at 13wk 1 day, the sickness is also starting to wear off and now that I have seen the little alien in my belly it feels like all this feeling sick and tired is for a purpose - I was feeling like I just had the longest worst bug ever! 

Anidae and finallyready how are you progressing?

Rachel and Emiric I hope your both well, I check back here often with fingers crossed for you. The most annoying advice is it'll happen when you stop trying - i remember many months when I had stopped trying but still couldn't help but be aware this is CD14 etc.... arghhh used to drive me mad!!! 

I have been thinking about this lots and I want to offer some pearls of wisdom but all I have is - I stopped drinking milk that wasn't organic, the naturopath said with non organic milk they pump the cows full of hormones to keep them lactating and then these get in the milk and effect our fertility - this of course may have nothing to do with why I got pregnant when I did.

and lastly as I am 4 days further along than I thought I think maybe I am a really early ovulator - CD 8 or 9 which would mean I may have missed my chance a lot of months as we would often start the constant BDing CD10 

Anyway fingers crossed for you both xxxxx

and lots of love to all of you xxxxxx


----------



## emirc

Hi Peanutyy! glad to hear you are doing well! Witch got me last month.. I am on CD 6 now and I just started my first round of clomid yesterday so lets see how that works


----------



## peanutty81

Good luck Emirc keep me updated with how your getting on hopefully this month is the month xx


----------



## peanutty81

Hi ladies, I am popping back on here as we are now trying for bubs number two so exciting I hope it will be quicker than last time then again we have no time to Dtd so.... How are you all? Xx


----------



## finallyready

I just went back to the beginning of this thread! How fun was it to go back and read all of our posts. And now to see how far we have all come with your little ones! Peanutty...I really hope things happen quickly for you!!! :dust:

Anidae, I can't believe that now you have 3!!! 

Rach how are you doing? When do you think you'll try for #2?


----------



## Rachael1981

We're doing okay. I think it will be another year at least before we try for another due to the financial constraints of two in childcare. Hope you're all well and congratulations!!


----------

